# (closed) Welcome to Miyushima! (free cataloguing of 100+ furnitures/items, some free DIY and gifts, Leif is here)



## Minou (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi!

Just as the title says, I have over 100 items, mainly furnitures, on the southwest beach, left from the airport. You're free to catalogue them as many as you need. Please don't take the item with you so everyone has a chance to catalog the same items. (put it in your pockets and drop it right off). and preferably come with empty pockets.

There are some free DIY and gifts (of clothes) at the entrance.

You're welcome to shop at Able's and Nook's.  Leif is here also. They are all right from the airport.

You can explore my island also if you want. It's a 5 star but be aware that it is not finished. Please don't trample on any flowers or shake trees. and obviously don't steal anything lol.

If you're into a little fun, look for the secret zelda spot on my island. If you find it, come to me (i wear a bamboo hat) and lead me to it. If you lead me to the right place, you can bring home with you as a reward 3 items from the 100+ left at the beach.

Reply on the thread here if interested and I will DM you dodo code.
Tips are appreciated but not necessary.
I also have a wishlist if you have anything you can share:




__





						Wishlist by minou88 | Animal Crossing Item and Villager Database - VillagerDB
					

View Wishlist, a list by minou88 containing 228 items




					villagerdb.com


----------



## Big Ez (Jun 13, 2020)

I would love to come!


----------



## Sara? (Jun 13, 2020)

I would like to come if i can


----------



## theredcrossing (Jun 13, 2020)

If you're still accepting visitors, I would also like to come by


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 13, 2020)

Any chance he's still crafting the doghouse?


----------



## Minou (Jun 13, 2020)

theredcrossing said:


> If you're still accepting visitors, I would also like to come by


Hi! Sorry just woke up from an afternoon nap. Lmk if you're still interested and I'll pm you dodo code

	Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020



LilBabyDelirium said:


> Any chance he's still crafting the doghouse?


Hi! He already stopped but I've got the extra recipe from him if you're interested  lmk and I'll leave it at the entrance for you.


----------



## theredcrossing (Jun 13, 2020)

Still interested if possible, thanks


----------



## LilBabyDelirium (Jun 13, 2020)

Minou said:


> Hi! Sorry just woke up from an afternoon nap. Lmk if you're still interested and I'll pm you dodo code
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jun 13, 2020
> 
> ...


Definitely interested!


----------



## Owlii (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi! If you’re still open would love to visit


----------



## biskwest (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi! I would like to come!


----------



## FraudulentDimetrodon (Jun 13, 2020)

Hi there! If you're still accepting visitors, I'd love to explore your island for inspiration and maybe do a little shopping/cataloging.

From your wishlist, I can give you a Campsite Sign, Fortune-Cookie Cart, and Market Place Decoration. If you need multiples of any of the items, I'd also be happy to order more (because I'm not sure if they can be cataloged?). But it will take some time to get them all because I don't TT. If you can provide the materials, I can also craft a bunch of items from your wishlist. I can give a full list of what I have if you're interested.

I'll be around for a while, so if you have a lot of visitors, I don't mind waiting until later. Just let me know~


----------



## Minou (Jun 13, 2020)

FraudulentDimetrodon said:


> Hi there! If you're still accepting visitors, I'd love to explore your island for inspiration and maybe do a little shopping/cataloging.
> 
> From your wishlist, I can give you a Campsite Sign, Fortune-Cookie Cart, and Market Place Decoration. If you need multiples of any of the items, I'd also be happy to order more (because I'm not sure if they can be cataloged?). But it will take some time to get them all because I don't TT. If you can provide the materials, I can also craft a bunch of items from your wishlist. I can give a full list of what I have if you're interested.
> 
> I'll be around for a while, so if you have a lot of visitors, I don't mind waiting until later. Just let me know~


Thank you!! you're so kind
No need to craft more I believe they can be catalogued. ^^
Feel free to come and explore  
Will pm you dodo code now


----------



## amylase (Jun 13, 2020)

Hiya, May I please stop by too?


----------



## Admiral Squidlipz (Jun 13, 2020)

im happy to stop by if you still want to share info


----------



## TinyPrincess (Jun 13, 2020)

When you are back online, I would love to catalog your items!


----------



## Minou (Jun 13, 2020)

hi im back online and added more items!


----------



## KarinaKatrea (Jun 13, 2020)

May I come visit? ^_^


----------



## Taj (Jun 13, 2020)

I'd like to take a look around!


----------



## OverRatedcx (Jun 13, 2020)

I would love to come catalog  thanks so much!


----------

